

New Word: Vistaster - xirium
http://fakesteve.blogspot.com/2008/05/new-word-vistaster.html

======
xirium
Vistaster didn't exist in the Urban Dictionary yesterday and now it has five
almost identical listings, one with almost 200 votes (
<http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Vistaster> ). It seems that
FakeSteve has popularised a new word.

